# 2 different LGD breeds for Nubian Goat protection?



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it smart to use 2 different LGD breeds to protect a small herd of Goats, and 20 RIR Hens, a RIR Rooster, a pet Pygmy Goat, and a pet Chihuahua? I want to start out with 6 Nubian Does, and 2 Bucks, and the herd will grow from there. At first I was going to eventually buy 2 Great Pyrenees, but then I thought I it would be better to have 1 Pyrenees, and 1 Akbash. But would they naturally work together? The Pyrs usually try barking at the predator, and Akbash are more likely to to attack first. Maybe the Pyr can herd the goats into the pen, and the other can attack? Should the Pyr be a female and the Akbash be a male? Or should they both be males? Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

You could go with 2 different breeds but each will have its own way of working. I have heard that male an female pairs work better. I dont think the pyr is as aggressive as the akbash, but I think that can vary between the dog itself. I would just look at what I needed an choose the breed from there. I have a yotie problem an I have alot stray dogs cross my place. So I went with an akbash because they are very dog aggressive. Good Luck.


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

So I could try getting a female Pyrenees, and a male Akbash puppies, maybe 5-12 weeks old to introduce them to our animals.
But, how would I become a "pack leader" to the dogs, and have them bonded to the goats at the same time? How, an when would I teach them their name without them losing their bond with the flock? Is dog and human socialization required for LGDs?


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Personal experience, you need to do some basic obedience training with LGDs they are dogs that are bred to think for themselves and to take charge. Reprimanding becomes an issue if they do not view you as the alpha. I've been there, made it work out. Some others can help more with training them with the livestock, most will need some degree of training about appropriate dealings with the goats (no, horns are not chew toys) and definitely the chickens. They are unlikely to bond with the chickens, will guard the chicken area more than the chickens themselves, and chickens are excellent "squeak toys". You chase, the run and make fun noises, you catch and more really fun noises, and oops, it's dead. Basically, they usually accidentally kill the chickens until they learn they are not toys. With the chihuahua, I would let them have some interaction with it young, so they learn that it belongs. And don't let the chihuahua bark at the goats (to the LGD mind, that is a threat).


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

So I will try to make them not play with the livestock, take him for obedience classes, and also teach the chihuahua not to bark.. Alright. And would havin a pet GSD with them outside be a bad idea, would the LGDs kill him if he doesn anythin wrong? Even though they grew up together? And I think I'm going to go with 2 Akbash dogs, my family and I can't stand barking, and Akbash dogs attack.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think 3 Akbash would work great for you. GSD prolly wouldnt do much good because they wouldnt pay much attention to him. An I wouldnt want to take a chance that they would be getting out all the time to be with him. Just wondering where are you getting your Akbash from?


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I think 3 Akbash would work great for you. GSD prolly wouldnt do much good because they wouldnt pay much attention to him. An I wouldnt want to take a chance that they would be getting out all the time to be with him. Just wondering where are you getting your Akbash from?


I am going to try to look for breeders in any states near Montana. I want to keep the LGDs locked up in the pastures with the goats in the day, while our GSD will be outside on our porch. And at night I would lock up the goats, and open up the gates to the pastures so the LGDs can patrol the entire property, and the GSD would also be in our property with them. So, the LGDs wouldnt mind the GSD, or pay to much attention to him? The property isn't going to be so large, just 20 acres. 12 does and 6 bucks to start out with to make more to sell.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a website that has some good info on the Akbash. www.persimmoncreek.net/akbash-lgd.html. They have 2 that guard their sheep. This is were I am getting my Akbash from. When looking at getting one just make sure they are from good working parents.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly with Marcey about coming from working parents regardless of the breed you choose.
Our first Anatolian while from working parents, will never be like our 2nd, who I know for sure was born & weaned out with the stock.
First dog will kill intruders but is a softie at heart.
Dep on the other hand, has jumped fence & torn into two different dogs. Fortuneatly there are leash laws & one of them came on our property. We raised fence so that problem solved.
The only training I did on both of them was to sit & if they went after goats they got scolded big time, with me growling & showing teeth during correction.
Dep comes unglued if you even think about petting his goats. He has been known to nip people in the butt if they are in with goats.With the exception of a couple of friends who help muck now & then, no one is allowed in.
Barking is not constant & at low enough decibal so that it's not annoying.


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

nancy d said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Marcey about coming from working parents regardless of the breed you choose.
> Our first Anatolian while from working parents, will never be like our 2nd, who I know for sure was born & weaned out with the stock.
> First dog will kill intruders but is a softie at heart.
> Dep on the other hand, has jumped fence & torn into two different dogs. Fortuneatly there are leash laws & one of them came on our property. We raised fence so that problem solved.
> ...


Ive heard that Akbash dogs are the ones that bark less, and will usually attack sooner than most other dogs. I want a dog that will eliminate a threat so it won't ever return. Once I buy a good dog for Livestock guarding, do I make I sleep with the goats from it being very young? Isnt that dangerous? Do I need to socialize it?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I would not leave it alone with very young kids. Your LGD don't usually reach maturity until around 18 months old then you can pretty much trust your dog with any age kids. So it goes without sayin with the Akbash you will have a 130ld pup on your hands in no time. I would leave them with the older goats at all times. If you have really aggressive goats I would make a place for him to be able to get away from them. The most important thing is that they bond with the goats an not you so I would keep the socializing down to a have too. I want to be able to walk up an catch my dog but I dont want him to come when hes called. When it comes to doing their job they wont listen to you if they feel you are wrong. Just keep in mind they will overrule you in that case lol. As far as dealing with a threat so it wont return you wont have to worry if you have 2 Akbash they will kill whatever comes into their area. I have been told that one will hold the threat (whatever it might be) while the other kills it.


----------



## Perkinspatriot (Dec 11, 2016)

Our Pyrenees is a great guardian..... Didn't take much to train her to care for the chickens....
Introduced her to the chicks as a pup.... Also started her in the chicken pen for a month under controled time with the chickens.....
She is a great coyote dog. Have not had a coyote within a quarter mile of the property for almost 3 years now.....


----------

